# Donde me de la gana...



## beatrizg

Hola!
Tengo una duda y agradeceria la opinion de los apreciados amigos del foro. 

Cual de estas dos frases es la correcta:

-Voy a donde me *de* la gana.
o 
-Voy a donde me *da* la gana. 

Yo opto por la primera, pero me hizo dudar un hispanohablante que opina de manera contraria.

Muchas gracias!

_____

Lamento la falta de acentos.


----------



## ITA

uyyyy qué momento! ahora que lo pienso ,yo uso las dos indistintamente pero es verdad ¿alguna será la correcta?  ,desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## beatrizg

ITA said:
			
		

> uyyyy qué momento! ahora que lo pienso ,yo uso las dos indistintamente pero es verdad ¿alguna será la correcta?  ,desde Bs As ITA.


 
Hola Ita!

Es posible que estes en lo cierto y que ambas formas sean correctas.
Esperemos otras opiniones.

Gracias por responder!!!


----------



## el_novato

Esperemos a un experto en gramática y/o nimiedades.

 

Si acaso, veo una ligera diferencia en el tiempo que transcurre (transcurrirá) la acción.


¿A dónde vas? -----  A donde me da la gana.

¿A dónde irás? -----  A donde me de la gana.

¿Qué estás haciendo?.  Lo que me da la gana.

¿Que vas  a hacer?.  Lo que me de la gana.


----------



## beatrizg

el_novato said:
			
		

> Esperemos a un experto en gramática y/o nimiedades.
> 
> 
> 
> Si acaso, veo una ligera diferencia en el tiempo que transcurre (transcurrirá) la acción.
> 
> 
> ¿A dónde vas? ----- A donde me da la gana.
> 
> ¿A dónde irás? ----- A donde me de la gana.
> 
> ¿Qué estás haciendo?. Lo que me da la gana.
> 
> ¿Que vas a hacer?. Lo que me de la gana.


 

Suena logico lo que dices, Novato. 

La pregunta en este caso seria: A donde vas?

Si lo consideras una nimiedad, es posible que tengas la razon. Sucede que despues de años de "destierro", me asltan dudas de este estilo.
Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Narda

Buenos días!  Qué les parece??


Yo voy a donde me da la gana (ahora)

Yo iré a donde me de la gana


----------



## ITA

Narda said:
			
		

> Buenos días!  Qué les parece??
> 
> 
> Yo voy a donde me da la gana (ahora)
> 
> Yo iré a donde me de la gana



tiene sentido ¿vos que decís beatrizg?


----------



## beatrizg

ITA said:
			
		

> tiene sentido ¿vos que decís beatrizg?


 
Gracias tambien a Narda.

Cuando te preguntan _a donde vas_, de hecho te estan preguntando _a donde vas a ir_, no? Por eso me suena mas logico decir "A donde me de la gana". Y si no hay razones gramaticales de peso que digan lo contrario, creo que asi lo dejare. 
Aprecio mucho la ayuda!!!


----------



## el_novato

ITA said:
			
		

> tiene sentido ¿vos que decís beatrizg?



Pensamos ( a menos que diga lo contrario un experto), es que la posible diferencia lo puede dar el tiempo,   *da * la gana (presente), *de * la gana (futuro)



			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> ... Si acaso, veo una ligera diferencia en el tiempo que transcurre (transcurrirá) la acción.
> 
> 
> ¿A dónde vas? -----  A donde me da la gana.
> 
> ¿A dónde irás? -----  A donde me de la gana.
> 
> ¿Qué estás haciendo?.  Lo que me da la gana.
> 
> ¿Que vas  a hacer?.  Lo que me de la gana.


----------



## el_novato

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Suena logico lo que dices, Novato.
> 
> La pregunta en este caso seria: A donde vas?
> 
> Si lo consideras una nimiedad, es posible que tengas la razon. Sucede que despues de años de "destierro", me asltan dudas de este estilo.
> Gracias por la ayuda!



Espera, tal vez estamos considerando nimiedad con diferente definición.  Lo que aparezca en subrayado (en azul) es un enlace, en donde si le pica, te muestra la definición de la RAE.

Tu ejemplo me ha puesto a pensar, son cosas que como dice ITA, son expresiones que usamos en automático, sin detenernos a pensar en cual es la correcta.

Saludos     


nimiedad
(Del lat. nimiĕtas, -ātis). 

 3. f. *Prolijidad*, minuciosidad. 


prolijo, ja.  
 (Del lat. prolīxus). 

2. adj. *Cuidadoso o esmerado*.


----------



## beatrizg

Para mi nimiedad es la No. 1, es decir  1. f. Pequeñez, insignificancia. Pero no te preocupes, Novato, en ningun caso lo tomo a mal. 

Veo que hoy los expertos estan esquivos. Sin embargo, la ayuda de ustedes ha sido valiosa.


----------



## Graziella

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Tengo una duda y agradeceria la opinion de los apreciados amigos del foro.
> 
> Cual de estas dos frases es la correcta:
> 
> -Voy a donde me *de* la gana.
> o
> -Voy a donde me *da* la gana.
> 
> Yo opto por la primera, pero me hizo dudar un hispanohablante que opina de manera contraria.
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> _____
> 
> Lamento la falta de acentos.



Hi Beatriz,
I should say "voy donde me da la gana"
Cheers!


----------



## Nagaland

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Tengo una duda y agradeceria la opinion de los apreciados amigos del foro.
> 
> Cual de estas dos frases es la correcta:
> 
> -Voy a donde me *de* la gana.
> o
> -Voy a donde me *da* la gana.
> 
> Yo opto por la primera, pero me hizo dudar un hispanohablante que opina de manera contraria.
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> _____
> Pues yo soy de españa, madrid exactamente, y no sé si estará bien o mal dicho según la RAE, pero yo pregunto "¿Dónde vas?" y la espuesta que daría sería "Donde me de la gana...." (es una respuesta un poco grosera eh?? jeje. También hay personas que dicen "¿a dónde vas?" y que contestan "A donde me de la gana...". Pero aquí se suele decir mas lo primero que dije.
> Espero haber ayudado.
> A kiss to all.


----------



## el_novato

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Para mi nimiedad es la No. 1, es decir  1. f. Pequeñez, insignificancia. Pero no te preocupes, Novato, en ningun caso lo tomo a mal.
> 
> Veo que hoy los expertos estan esquivos. Sin embargo, la ayuda de ustedes ha sido valiosa.



Bueno, en gusto se rompen géneros ...

Final alternativo    .... y los géneros se rompen en el catre.

Saludos.


----------



## Nagaland

¿Que quieres decir con "catre"??, aquí catre se refiere a "cama".....


----------



## beatrizg

Yo también por catre entiendo cama, Novato. Asi que me pregunto si lo que quieres decir es los problemas gramaticales también se resuelven ahí.


----------



## Nagaland

muy bueno!!! jajaja


----------



## el_novato

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Yo también por catre entiendo cama, Novato. Asi que me pregunto si lo que quieres decir es los problemas gramaticales también se resuelven ahí.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> No.  Imagínese si asi fuera ...  Bueno, si tal vez   , o no, o si?.
> 
> Sepa la bola
> 
> Es el final alternativo de "En gustos se rompen géneros".
> 
> Analogía de "En sabores y colores, no se han puesto de acuerdo los autores".
> 
> Final alternativo:
> 
> En gustosse rompen géneros, y los géneros se rompen en la cama.


----------



## Patricia20

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Tengo una duda y agradeceria la opinion de los apreciados amigos del foro.
> 
> Cual de estas dos frases es la correcta:
> 
> -Voy a donde me *de* la gana.
> o
> -Voy a donde me *da* la gana.
> 
> Yo opto por la primera, pero me hizo dudar un hispanohablante que opina de manera contraria.
> 
> Muchas gracias!


 
Hola a todos, no soy una experta en el tema ni mucho menos, pero ahí va mi opinión al respecto:
 
Creo que la problemática con usar "de" o "da" es simplemente un error al entender el uso correcto de las formas verbales del verbo "ir" (al menos tal y como las usamos en España). El verbo "ir" es usado muchas veces en presente para expresar el futuro próximo, ya que puedes ir a un sitio ahora mismo, pero no llegarás hasta dentro de un rato (futuro próximo).
 
Dicho esto, creo que las formas correctas serían:

*¿Dónde vas* (ahora)*?    "Donde me de la gana"* (salgo ahora pero no llegaré hasta dentro de un rato, por eso el uso del futuro).
*¿Dónde estás* (ahora)*?    "Donde me da la gana"* (usamos el presente, ya que estoy allí ahora mismo)
*¿Dónde fuiste?    "Donde me dio la gana"*
** 
La mecánica pues, para usar "de" o "da" es simplemente ver cómo está conjugado el verbo principal de la pregunta y conjugar de la misma forma el verbo "dar". Teniendo en cuenta el "futuro próximo" del verbo "ir"
 
*PRESENTE*    ¿Qué *haces*? "Lo que me *da* la gana"
*PASADO*      ¿Qué *hiciste*? "Lo que me *dio* la gana"
*FUTURO*       ¿Qué *harás*? "Lo que me *de* la gana"
 
Espero haber servido de ayuda.
Besos, Patricia.


----------



## Artrella

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Tengo una duda y agradeceria la opinion de los apreciados amigos del foro.
> 
> Cual de estas dos frases es la correcta:
> 
> -Voy a donde me *de* la gana.
> o
> -Voy a donde me *da* la gana.
> 
> Yo opto por la primera, pero me hizo dudar un hispanohablante que opina de manera contraria.
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> Lamento la falta de acentos.




Hola Beatriz   ,

La RAE opta por la segunda, en el sentido de que vos hacés esto por simple capricho y sin razón aparente.

*hacer alguien lo que le da la ~. * 
 1. fr. coloq. Seguir el propio gusto o arbitrio sin atender a nada más. 


*  RAE* 

Saludos!


----------



## Patricia20

> Hola Beatriz  ,
> 
> La RAE opta por la segunda, en el sentido de que vos hacés esto por simple capricho y sin razón aparente.
> 
> hacer alguien lo que le da la ~.
> 1. fr. coloq. Seguir el propio gusto o arbitrio sin atender a nada más.
> 
> 
> RAE
> 
> Saludos!



Hola Astrella,

Puede que la RAE opte por la segunda y así aparezca, como bien has puesto:

*hacer alguien lo que le da la "gana"*

Pero he de decirte que hay diferencias entre el verbo hacer y el verbo ir, por eso en esa frase, no coincido contigo en que haya que usarse "da" en vez de "de", ya que influyen las conjugaciones de los verbos.

Besos!


----------



## Artrella

Patricia20 said:
			
		

> Hola Astrella,
> 
> Puede que la RAE opte por la segunda y así aparezca, como bien has puesto:
> 
> *hacer alguien lo que le da la "gana"*
> 
> Pero he de decirte que hay diferencias entre el verbo hacer y el verbo ir, por eso en esa frase, no coincido contigo en que haya que usarse "da" en vez de "de", ya que influyen las conjugaciones de los verbos.
> 
> Besos!





Ah!! Puede ser Patricia!! Sabés estaba en esa duda cuando publiqué este mensaje... gracias por avisarme... y ya que estoy te pregunto, cuál es tu opinión? Va "de" o "da" y por qué?

Cariños, Art


----------



## Patricia20

> Ah!! Puede ser Patricia!! Sabés estaba en esa duda cuando publiqué este mensaje... gracias por avisarme... y ya que estoy te pregunto, cuál es tu opinión? Va "de" o "da" y por qué?
> 
> Cariños, Art



Hola Art, lo siento pero no entendí muy bien la pregunta. ¿Me la podrías explicar mejor? 
Mil gracias, Patricia.


----------



## alc112

No sé si se pusieron a pensar en esto:
que YO *de--->Modo subjuntivo Presente*
EL / ELLA *da--->Modo Indicativo Presente*

Entonces
A donde me de la gana----> Indicativo
a donde me da la gana----> Subjuntivo

Si nos ponemos a pensar un poco más. Nosotros mismos no nos vamos a dar ganas, sino que las ganas nos van a dar a nosotros. A demás, creo que debería ser en subjuntivo, ya que lo usamos para decir algo que no es seguro (acepto correcciones)
yo opto por la segunda.

No sé si se entiende


----------



## Artrella

Patricia20 said:
			
		

> Hola Art, lo siento pero no entendí muy bien la pregunta. ¿Me la podrías explicar mejor?
> Mil gracias, Patricia.





Patricia, yo te preguntaba acerca de la diferencia entre el verbo "ir" y el verbo
"hacer" con relación a "gana".  Como vos dijiste que eran diferentes quería saber en qué influye esa diferencia al uso de "gana" y el uso de "de" o "da".

Digamos cuál es la relación entre la* diferencia* entre esos verbos y el uso  de "de" y "da".

Si no soy clara en mi pregunta, no me contestes y ya pensaré como formularla más claramente....

Cariños, Art


----------



## alc112

¿Qué opinan de mi suposicion?


----------



## Artrella

alc112 said:
			
		

> ¿Qué opinan de mi suposicion?




Alc, vos decís que el subjuntivo es para una hipótesis, para algo que es posible pero no seguro de que lo hagas, y el indicativo es para algo cierto, un hecho.  Si es así, coincido con vos.

Supongamos que yo estoy peleando con mi marido, y me enojo tanto que quiero irme de la casa en ese momento, entonces agarro las llaves del auto y la cartera.  El me dice "Ahora, a dónde vas?!"  yo le contesto " A donde me da la gana!!! / a donde se me da la real gana / a donde se me canta >>> en argentino coloquial"

Pero igual sigo teniendo la duda, y creo que cada vez estoy más embrollada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Podría decir de igual manera, en la misma situación de enojo "Voy a donde se me de la gana!" .  Qué opinan ustedes?

Saludos!


----------



## Patricia20

Hola Art, ahora lo entendí mejor, gracias 

Bien intentaré explicar bien mi razonamiento anterior para que quede lo más claro posible.

Cuando usas el verbo *"hacer"* en la frase "hacer lo que me da la gana" tienes que usar "de" cuando te pregunten por un futuro, es decir:

*¿Qué harás? --> "Lo que me de la gana"*
*¿Qué haces? --> "Lo que me da la gana"*

Sin embargo, cuando usamos el verbo *"ir"* tenemos que tener en cuenta el futuro próximo de la acción del verbo. Es decir, en la pregunta *"¿Dónde vas?"* aunque sea presente no se refiere al acto que estás realizando ahora, sino al momento que llegues a ese sitio. En realidad te están preguntando por un futuro próximo, pero no por el presente.

Si te preguntasen *"¿Dónde estás yendo?"* si podrías responder *"Dónde me da la gana"* porque te preguntan por un acto que estás realizando en ese momento.

Pues bien, esa es la diferencia entre "hacer" e "ir".

Espero haber aclarado tu duda. De no ser así, dímelo e intentaré ser más concisa.
Besos, Patricia.


----------



## Artrella

Patricia20 said:
			
		

> Hola Art, ahora lo entendí mejor, gracias
> 
> Bien intentaré explicar bien mi razonamiento anterior para que quede lo más claro posible.
> 
> Cuando usas el verbo *"hacer"* en la frase "hacer lo que me da la gana" tienes que usar "de" cuando te pregunten por un futuro, es decir:
> 
> *¿Qué harás? --> "Lo que me de la gana"*
> *¿Qué haces? --> "Lo que me da la gana"*
> 
> Sin embargo, cuando usamos el verbo *"ir"* tenemos que tener en cuenta el futuro próximo de la acción del verbo. Es decir, en la pregunta *"¿Dónde vas?"* aunque sea presente no se refiere al acto que estás realizando ahora, sino al momento que llegues a ese sitio. En realidad te están preguntando por un futuro próximo, pero no por el presente.
> 
> Si te preguntasen *"¿Dónde estás yendo?"* si podrías responder *"Dónde me da la gana"* porque te preguntan por un acto que estás realizando en ese momento.
> 
> Pues bien, esa es la diferencia entre "hacer" e "ir".
> 
> Espero haber aclarado tu duda. De no ser así, dímelo e intentaré ser más concisa.
> Besos, Patricia.





Patricia entendí perfectamente tu clarísima explicación.  Mil gracias!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: Ahora tengo otra duda. Es "¿Dónde vas?" o "¿A dónde vas?"


----------



## Artrella

Patricia20 said:
			
		

> Pues eso depende, es posible que en países hispanos se utilice más ¿a dónde vas?, pero en España se suele usar oír ¿dónde vas?, aunque cualquiera de las dos preguntas estaría bien
> Yo suelo optar casi siempre por la segunda, pero es de libre elección.
> 
> Besos, Patricia.






Graciaaaaassssssss Patricia y besos a vos también!


----------



## Patricia20

Pues eso depende, es posible que en países hispanos se utilice más ¿a dónde vas?, pero en España se suele oír ¿dónde vas?, aunque cualquiera de las dos preguntas estaría bien. 
Yo suelo optar casi siempre por la segunda, pero es de libre elección.

Besos, Patricia.

PD.- Eliminé el mensaje anterior por error y ya de paso, lo corrijó, que tenía una errata 

De nada Art


----------



## JAG

La primera vez que oi esa expresion se habia incluido el adjetivo *uta.  "voy a haccer lo que me de la *uta gana.  En serio.


----------



## Patricia20

Si, es bastante frecuente añadir esos calificativos cuando uno está enfadado, aunque suenan muy mal.

"Voy a hacer lo que me de la puta gana"
"Voy a hacer lo que me de la real gana"

También hay otras expresión (suenan igual de mal) que significan lo mismo:

"Voy a hacer lo que me salga de las narices"
"Voy a hacer lo que me salga de las pelotas"
"Voy a hacer lo que me salga de los cojones"

Yo recomiendo no usarlas si no se quiere ser descortés.

Besos, Patricia.


----------



## jmx

Sólo quería decir que, en mi humilde opinión, en un foro sobre gramática y vocabulario, está de más escribir cosas como _*uta_ o _f**k_. El hecho de que no se digan en una conversación educada no implica que no las podamos escribir con todas sus letras. Aunque ya se sabe que los angloparlantes sois un poco remilgados para este tema.


----------



## andylopez

Y tres años después ... viene Andy y dice:


Me ha hecho gracia ver cuántos posts se han escrito sin dar una respuesta taxativa. Permitidme clarificar este extremo, que por otra parte es de pura gramática castellana ...


En las frases con oraciones subordinadas que son complementos directos del verbo de una principal, hay que seguir unas reglas básicas de concordancia verbal. Recordad que estamos usando los verbos hacer y dar.

*Presente indicativo --> Presente indicativo*
*· *Yo hago lo que me da la gana

*Pretérito imperfecto indicativo --> Pretérito imperfecto indicativo
·* Yo hacía lo que me daba la gana

*Pretérito indefinido --> Pretérito indefinido
·* Yo hice lo que me dio la gana
*

Pero ¡ojo! las concordancias a partir de ahora se modifican, os pongo los dos ejemplos que son posibles:


**Futuro de indicativo --> Presente de subjuntivo
·* Yo haré lo que me de la gana
(aquí también hay que incluir las expresiones verbales asimilables al futuro, como por ejemplo las que forman perífrasis que comienzan por *ir a* aunque el verbo *ir* se conjugue en presente)
*·* Yo voy a hacer lo que me de la gana ("voy a hacer" es asimilable al futuro "haré")
*Condicional presente --> Pretérito de subjuntivo
· *Yo haría lo que me diera (o diese) la gana



Espero haber arrojado un poco de luz en este tema.


----------



## koxol

beatrizg said:


> Gracias tambien a Narda.
> 
> Cuando te preguntan _a donde vas_, de hecho te estan preguntando _a donde vas a ir_, no? Por eso me suena mas logico decir "A donde me de la gana". Y si no hay razones gramaticales de peso que digan lo contrario, creo que asi lo dejare.
> Aprecio mucho la ayuda!!!



Umm... si y no.
Si te preguntan _¿a donde vas?_, respondes "a donde me da la gana"
si te preguntan  _¿a donde vas a ir?_, respondes "a donde me de la gana"

es como si respondieras "i will go there" a "where are you going?"
o respondieras "i'm going there" a "where will you go?" 
ambas preguntas tienen el mismo sentido, pero se responde de acuerdo al tiempo usado en ellas.


----------

